# Baby Supplies in Buffalo



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi All,

We're expecting a baby in September and we want to do a shopping trip this coming weekend. Being first time parents, we don't know the prices that well so what would you recommend stocking up on or buying in Buffalo as opposed to buying in back at home in Toronto?

Thanks


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Nothing. But I don't know what you are looking for in particular. 

I will tell you that because (for my last job) I travelled very extensively in the U.S., I did do kid shopping in the U.S. quite a bit. However, the prices aren't necessarily better - there's just more variety and different brands. You also need to make sure you are comparing apples to apples. 

Are you thinking of buying larger items (crib, stroller) in the U.S.? I would advise against that because you won't be able to get valid warranties or servicing in Canada. Are you thinking of clothing or diapers? There's no real difference between Canada and the U.S., my 10 years of buying kid stuff in both countries tells me.


----------



## farmerb (May 13, 2012)

*usa for kids*

My experience for the past 6 years is almost everything that is not a commodity for kids (diapers, baby food) is much cheaper in the states. Especially if you can do some of your shopping online. I have a post office box down there so it makes it much easier but you can also have big ticketed items sent to various offices for a nominaly fee ($5). When we bought our stroller (phil and teds) it was about $900 up here with everything we wanted with it. Got it in the states for $450 on sale. We also buy 80% of our clothes for the kids at the outlets down there and when you combine coupons you looking at 1/2 to a 1/3 of the price up here. If you just compare regular priced stuff at babies r us in the states vs canada, there really is no price difference and buying in the states is actually more expensive when you add in their 8%? State tax. The only things you never want to buy down there are car seats and mattresses since the regulations are completely different for the two countries. We also buy most of our kids toys down in the states and again the price difference is huge. When the americans have a sale they have a sale! When canada has a sale you get 10% off an item. We picked up all our tomas the train stuff for our son at a fraction of the price it is up here and dont get me started on the price difference on lego. Again alot of these items are sale items and you can occassionally get a good sale up here but there is just so much more competition for your $$ down there. Just pm me if you need some more help


----------

